# 30+ inch striper



## Chris72388 (Oct 14, 2006)

Went to Romancoke on October 7 and i caught a 30+ inch striper. Thanks to my boss Danny Capurata....He told me the rockfish were heading there so i went and by the fourth cast i had pulled in this monster rock......im trying to put the picture up but i cant figure out how to do it......


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Please gice us specifics like did you cast lures or bait and did you get it behind the T or out towards the channel.

Go to the picture gallery there should be instructions there


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

nice. so your the one in the pic danny sent a couple of us! awesome!!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

From what I heard. He fished from the right side of the pier and casted towards the red light. Caught it on cut spot.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I ask because I was there on Tuesday and people in the pier were still talking about it. They said it was caught on the right side behind the pier. But you never know how the story will change as it passes from person to person. Of coure when I heard it it was a 40lb fish  

Anyway congrats!


----------



## Chris72388 (Oct 14, 2006)

heres the picture of my rockfish.....<







/>


----------



## Chris72388 (Oct 14, 2006)

The link for the rock isnt working. ima find a way for it to work. I caught the fish fishing off the right side of the pier casting towards the red light. I was using flounder rigs and cut up spot. Worked like a charm...


----------



## Chris72388 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the picture of the rock...Cheesin hard....


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Good Job...........*

Chris, She Is Hefty


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Pretty fish 

Nice going!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Great catch, especially from the Coke this time of year.  
A crunchy slimed sweatshirt as a secondary trophy.   

Nice fish. Anybody see any sea lice yet? Nah, guess it's still a little early.
.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Nice Feeshh...*

Good Job... sounds like the koke is starting to pick up a bit...

2 months and counting.. to get some of the biguns outta there...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

2 months?? you catch big rocks in DEC at the coke???


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Good Job... sounds like the koke is starting to pick up a bit...
> 
> 2 months and counting.. to get some of the biguns outta there...


Huntsman ... the coke provides enough structure for large rock using arties? Are you bulkhead casting or along the pier pilings?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*nice*

great job nice fish


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Great catch Chris!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Chris*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## RockFickermen83 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow thats amazing. I haven't had any luck as of lately there. I caught a 24 + late september but haven't had luck recently. Its been cold as of lately. Any advice ?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Great Rock!!!*

That is a nice...Rock!!! Great picture Chris72388


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Which was bigger the fish or your smile??

Great fish. Congrats!


----------



## gene_yhim (Oct 18, 2006)

*Nice*

Is the Romancok pier open 24 hours a day?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

yeah Romancoke pier as well as matapeake pier is open 24/7. you have to feed $4.00 to the pay meter located at the parking lots for a 24 hour stay. (Both piers are located off the same road) Romancoke is all the way down at the end of the road while Matapeake is about 2 miles down. The spots that most people here fish are 1 of four places.

1. SPSP (Sandy Point State Park)
2. Matapeake Pier
3. Romancoke pier (Pier newly built after being wiped out by hurricane a few years back)
4. Kent Narrows (Feeding area for stripers and blues). Some people bottom fish there but you will loose tons of rigs. we all prefer to cast there using all different set ups and lures. what seems to work best for me during this time is the pink Bass Assassin swim bait with 1/2 - 3/4 ounce jig head. YTou can also try FiN-S or Sassy Shads. Different strokes for different folks.

In Southern MD people often go to.
1. Point Lookout Pier and Causeway
2. Solomons Pier

There are other spots ofcourse, but I mainly stick to these areas on the bay.

All these places can be found in the coastal explorer icon located on the main page at the top right hand corner (just click)


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Chris*

Great Job Catching A Great Fish. Way To Go:d


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*The Coke...*

Fresh bait of choice is good for nabb'n big'uns from the coke. 

Arties are prime bout this time of year for the Narrows and it should soon be picking up. 

I'll be there one of these upcoming.. once that water temp gets about.... hmmmmmm... we'll see.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice striper!! It looks a bit skinny for a fish that size. I think you definately nailed it at the right time. You have to filet that bad boy up and make it into some sashimi with some chojang or wasabi.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

KT_UMCP said:


> Nice striper!! It looks a bit skinny for a fish that size. I think you definately nailed it at the right time. You have to filet that bad boy up and make it into some sashimi with some chojang or wasabi.


are you serious? i would not suggest eating a BAY striper raw.... a fat ocean run maybe..... but definatley not a smaller skinny bay fish... 

COOK THAT BABY

that is a nice fish for the area man congrats


----------

